# How important is fumagilin B



## Sanguinetti351 (May 30, 2016)

I have done research on this topic also and have decided not to treat for Nosema. I only use essential oils in my syrup. According to some researchers they have found that there are 2 types of Nosema. Nosema Apis and Nosema Ceranae, fumagilin B only cures or subsides Nosema Apis. Nosema Ceranae is actually worsened by a fumagilin treatment. This is just information that I have came across on multiple websites. Im very interested to here what other opinions we have because I was planning to treat with fumagilin this year but then got worried when I did research and decided not to.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Ive never used fumagilin and averaged 14 frames in almonds last yr. Have friends who winter in cellars and dont use fumagillin.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

You want 12 framers? #1 Hit mites hard and early. #2 feed as much sub as you can in the fall. Everything else comes after that.


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

Sanguinetti351 said:


> I have done research on this topic also and have decided not to treat for Nosema. I only use essential oils in my syrup. According to some researchers they have found that there are 2 types of Nosema. Nosema Apis and Nosema Ceranae, fumagilin B only cures or subsides Nosema Apis. Nosema Ceranae is actually worsened by a fumagilin treatment. This is just information that I have came across on multiple websites. Im very interested to here what other opinions we have because I was planning to treat with fumagilin this year but then got worried when I did research and decided not to.


hmm thats interesting.. I have dont alot of reading on it as well. Although I have not read anywhere that it makes ceranae worse, but I have read it takes 1.25 times the amount to treat ceranae. Essential oils I have read that it makes bees lifespan that are infected with ceranae like that of bees not infected... This year I have been using emusified thymol mixture mixed into feed at roughtly .66 grams/gallon. However it doesnt seem to actually bring the sporidian count down.

I am considering not using fumb but am a little worried that it will adversely affect bees


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks for the input RAK. Ya i do both of those and get great bees in, just wondering if I can get away with not using fumb and rely on essential oils


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

RAK said:


> Ive never used fumagilin and averaged 14 frames in almonds last yr. Have friends who winter in cellars and dont use fumagillin.


Do you winter in Cali or up here in Washington state?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I start shipping on Halloween. Used to ship in January. Pita digging all the hives out of snow. Not much difference wintering.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I think fumagillin is important to those selling it. I never use it and never miss it. Montana used me for part of their annual study two years ago and my levels were very loe in April on wintered outdoor bees.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I have seen a dramatic change in hives from Fuaigilan that needed it. Obviously it is a waste if not needed. It sounds like some testing of levels like Ian does is needed.

Crazy Roland


----------



## antonioh (Oct 15, 2014)

Vance G said:


> I think fumagillin is important to those selling it. I never use it and never miss it.


 I couldn´t agree more.

As it´s forbidden in EU , here nobody uses it and it´s not an issue.


----------



## jcase (Jul 30, 2016)

Sanguinetti351 said:


> I have done research on this topic also and have decided not to treat for Nosema. I only use essential oils in my syrup. According to some researchers they have found that there are 2 types of Nosema. Nosema Apis and Nosema Ceranae, fumagilin B only cures or subsides Nosema Apis. Nosema Ceranae is actually worsened by a fumagilin treatment. This is just information that I have came across on multiple websites. Im very interested to here what other opinions we have because I was planning to treat with fumagilin this year but then got worried when I did research and decided not to.


Do you have any links? I would love to see this research, nosema is a real concern where I am


----------

